# Arrived from JadeGuppy and Bella



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

These gals and dude actually got here a bit ago, but I was silly and lost the SD card for our camera. The first six, the oranges and blues, are from JadeGuppy, and the black tan and himi I got from Bella on the way. I got the older himi, Nita, as a present for my girlfriend, who absolutely couldn't believe that there were mice pointed like her cat! There's a younger himi also, but she hasn't developed her points yet, so I'll wait on photos of her. Suffice to say, we're expanding operations here as I take over our animal room with tanks and have both the time (yay summer) and interest from others (yay snakes) to do so.

Yam-satin pied RY buck









Ginger-satin pied RY doe









Ginseng-satin pied RY doe









Quamash-pied blue doe









Salsify-pied blue doe









We also had Skirret, but she didn't make it. Cute little bug, but I think it was megacolon.  









Cattail-black tan doe (her tan isn't quite that nice, but the indoor light seems to make it more vibrant)









Nita-older himi doe


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute Meeces  
I like Salsify.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

they are very pretty


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

The lighting sure does make that tan look nice! And its good to see a picture of Nita - its always harder for me to pass on the ones that have been with me for a while. She's a good mom, I'll look forward to hearing of her first litter with you.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's hard thinking about breeding Nita when we have her grandbaby as well!  And yeah! I have bluish lighting in the animal room, so I'm used to seeing Cattail all dim-looking, but I guess the orangey walls in the dining room were really bouncing that light around. Pah, no complaints.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Those pictures turned out great.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I really like using the mirrored surface, both so you can see their bellies and because it helps bounce the light around. Lots and lots of light plus a short exposure is the only way I can take even half-decent photos of mice. Even at that, they're still blurry. :? Ah, well, and thanks to both of you for the lovely mice!


----------

